# Ouch!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

This is one beast of an egg!!









I feel so bad for her, there was some blood on it


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow! What a huge egg! My biggest egg produced 1 HUGE yolk.









No blood.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't wait to open it up and see what it's like inside!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm going to film my husband opening it tonight. Just in case it's anything neat. Like an egg in an egg!  can we post videos on here? Or just YouTube links?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Videos are virtually impossible to download but using YouTube makes downloading fairly easy.


----------

